
Greetings from Santa Kurara, Kariforunia  - wglb
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2010/10/greetings-from-santa-kurara-kariforunia.html
======
CoreDumpling
Neat experiment, but it looks like they have a way to go. In order for this to
be really effective, they will need to identify what needs to be
transliterated within the context, and do a combination of transliteration and
translation.

For instance, the first image has the Filyovsky Park metro station (Филёвский
парк -- not too hard for you to recognize if you know a few Greek letters).
Transliterated into Chinese, it became 菲列夫斯基帕尔克 -- "fei-lie-fu-si-ji-pa-er-ke"
(apparently they transliterated the word "park").

It'll be interesting to see what happens when the Google Translate team starts
to work with this.

